# Yellow River Bass 25 Jan 13



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bass fished from 7 thrity to 2 thirty today. Caught 13 total fish today, including a nice 2 pound spotted bass and even caught a bass under the I-10 bridge on a gulp shrimp that had a fiddler crab in his mouth. Most the bass were on medium running cranks and trick worms. Not too bad of a day. I'm surprised there aren't many reports of bass being caught. They are biting people. Going again tomorrow.


----------



## bamayaking (Mar 28, 2011)

I would call that a good day. My son and I caught 6 last Sunday afternoon. All about the size of your first picture. It's colder up here in north Al. Water temp was 49


----------



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

Were abouts were the spots caught? And were you fishing the pilings of the bridge?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

the spots were very scattered in deep water in the bends just up from the mouth. Yes we fished the pilings with no action. The bass on the shrimp came down that shallow canal that runs under the bridge connecting the sides


----------



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

What kind of cranks were you throwing in the bends?


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

You have been doing a lot better than I have. We went to the same spots you did on Friday and totally blanked on bass. Not sure what we did wrong, but I think we were not fishing deep enough. Need to weight the worm some more for this coming weekend.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

AP, it wasn't the spots that was the problem, it was me going thru there before you lol. Try that 3/8 sinker and let that thing sit for a couple minutes, each cast was taking over 2 minutes...methodical, methodical, methodical


----------

